# Drum roll please ...... We got our RAE today



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

:--happy:arty::banana::drummer:I'm so excited, Augie finished his RAE today and we finished on a high note.

Both his performances were beautiful and he was happy, happy, happy in the ring. We got a 93 in Exec B and a 97 in Adv B with a 4th place.

I'm so proud of my boy and I, to accomplish this is HUGE for us!:--big_grin:

We also go our first leg in Beginner Novice with a 1st place.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Way to go.... Congrats on a job well done. Those RAE legs seem like they take forever huh?? Way to go!
Michelle & Titan


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations  Sounds like you had a dream day!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

congratulations! great job!!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats! So are you totally addicted yet? 

How was the Beginner Novice class? It very briefly crossed my mind to enter Flip in BN in my club's trial in October, but then I got images of him getting distracted by something and ripping the leash out of my hand to go chase it, jumping over the ring gates in the process. I quickly got my sense back and said nevermind we'll wait.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Congrats! That's awesome!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Congratulations!!! =) I am sure you are on cloud nine right now!


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

WHOOO HOOO Go Augie!!! Congrats.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Awesome! Congratulations!!! Casey and I are off this Friday and next for our last 4 legs for our RAE (otherwise known as the ""$500 title"in Canada!) Hopefully we will get it and not have to spend more money on it. I have promised my obedience coach (who hates rally) that this is IT for us with Rally!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

If the RAE is the $500 title, then the UDX is the $5000 title. Start saving up now!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you so much for the congrats!:wavey:


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> If the RAE is the $500 title, then the UDX is the $5000 title. Start saving up now!


Then I wonder what the OTCH is going for these days???

RAE - check  UDX7-check  OTCH-(9 times over) check ...

I must be richer than I thought or that is why I don't have any money:doh:

Michelle


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

or you're lucky/good enough to have a dog that can actually qualify in both classes regularly and pick up points regularly! We have 12 UDX legs and not once have we gotten two on the same weekend.

I vote for the UDFlex Title. If you qualify in Open one day and Utility the next day on the same weekend, it counts as a UDFlex leg. I think we could be at least UDFlex3 by now :


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Congrats Denise!! All your hard work with Augie is paying off. You both are a fun team to watch! I know one day I'll be watching you show in utility and making awesome scores.
Continue having FUN!


----------

